# Fireworks poll



## KevM (5 Jul 2015)

Some '_highlights_' from a rather grim fireworks safety video, which at first glance you might think was over the top, until you read about this poor 22 year old lad from Maine who paid a horrible price for a stupid drunken lark.

Please keep any discussion respectful; real people were killed and injured in this and other recent July 4th/November 5th/New Year's eve, ..., incidents.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2015)

He deserves a "Darwin" award.


----------



## woodpig (5 Jul 2015)

Since 7/7 I've got funny looks buying Hydrogen peroxide. And forget about buying bottles any bigger than 125ml of the stuff. Come early October though and I can start buying any amount of explosives I like until the end of November, go figure. :roll:


----------



## KevM (5 Jul 2015)

woodpig":380kimtr said:


> Since 7/7 I've got funny looks buying Hydrogen peroxide. And forget about buying bottles any bigger than 125ml of the stuff. :roll:



And there was me thinking you were a natural blonde!


----------



## woodpig (5 Jul 2015)

Mouthwash dear boy, mouthwash! :lol:


----------



## Racers (5 Jul 2015)

We bought a couple of the large "cake" ones the first one decided after the first couple to set all the rest at once, we all scattered in different directions I saw one of the things that shoot up spinning round before exploding amongst us as we ran, we all got off with only minor injurys and took the other one back to the shop.

I don't buy fireworks any more, things can go wrong very fast.

Pete


----------



## woodpig (5 Jul 2015)

Fireworks available to the public many years ago were of modest size. Sadly they seem to get bigger every year and the potential to seriously injur or even kill grows with it should things go awry.


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Jul 2015)

Yes, that's the problem. The fireworks of today are a totally different animal to what we had as kids.

I remember a Crackerjack chasing my Dad around the yard as it went on its merry way. How we laughed. Today's fireworks are the equivalent of keeping lions as pets instead of a ginger Tom.

I'm not a father, but if I were, I'd say "C'mon kids, let's light some Sparklers, go watch a display and get some pizza on the way home". Just as much fun, much better show and a lot, lot safer.


----------



## Penny (5 Jul 2015)

I *HATE *fireworks. Every flash, every bang scares the living dung out of me. Me and many, many Veterans. I loath and detest the weeks prior to and after 5th November. Ban them. All of them.


----------



## Jonzjob (5 Jul 2015)

Normally I don't like fireworks, but the 14th July here in Carcassonne when they do what they call the burning of the Cité is fantastic. Paris is the only display bigger and last year well over 250,000 people came from all over France to see it. I know a simple and easy way to drive in and out with just a 10 minute walk from the car to the view. Been to see it several time and enjoyed the wonderful atmosphere!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG0SM0BsKo

It's the day after my birthday and the biggest fête in the calender. Great stuff!! No music, just the fireworks and the atmosphere!!


----------



## artie (5 Jul 2015)

Thankfully only organised displays are legal now in NI. It has cut down but not totally done away with "street" bangers.

Although I am all for personal freedom I would find it hard to protest this particular piece of legislation.


----------



## marcros (5 Jul 2015)

Jonzjob":2zpmcvcn said:


> Normally I don't like fireworks, but the 14th July here in Carcassonne when they do what they call the burning of the Cité is fantastic. Paris is the only display bigger and last year well over 250,000 people came from all over France to see it. I know a simple and easy way to drive in and out with just a 10 minute walk from the car to the view. Been to see it several time and enjoyed the wonderful atmosphere!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG0SM0BsKo
> 
> It's the day after my birthday and the biggest fête in the calender. Great stuff!! No music, just the fireworks and the atmosphere!!



wow. that is definitely on my list of things to see before I die.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (5 Jul 2015)

Love fireworks.

I used to volunteer to light them at our work November 5th display. Serious stuff from Kimbolton fireworks. Brilliant. 

The first aid team were kept busy by the people burning themselves with sparklers.


----------



## n0legs (5 Jul 2015)

I freaking love them :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
I like booms bangs flashes and all explosions. I absolutely love flames and fires, I'm hoping to do a full body burn for my next big birthday.
I'm a pyromaniac and I'm not ashamed of it.

On a more serious note, a state will ban fireworks but not ban guns :shock: The good old US of A :roll:


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Jul 2015)

marcros":20syq12o said:


> Jonzjob":20syq12o said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I don't like fireworks, but the 14th July here in Carcassonne when they do what they call the burning of the Cité is fantastic. Paris is the only display bigger and last year well over 250,000 people came from all over France to see it. I know a simple and easy way to drive in and out with just a 10 minute walk from the car to the view. Been to see it several time and enjoyed the wonderful atmosphere!!
> ...



If you like the fireworks then this is what it looks like in the day. A lovely place, if a BIT crowded about this time of year #-o #-o The Canal du Midi runs through the lower town too!! 2 world heratage sites within a mile of each other. Lucky ain't I 8) 8)


----------



## misterfish (6 Jul 2015)

Many yearsago as a youngster I used to enjoy fireworks night and we used to buy two or three boxes of assorted fireworks with lots of variety and small fireworks. Nowadays there only seem to be large expensive offerings.

Although an organised display can be well done and enjoyable, the down side (as a pensioner) is the cost - not just the entrance fee but the inevitable food and beverage which with kids and grandkids can soon turn expensive.

Also I worry about mission creep - fireworks banned today and then what is banned next?!

Misterfish


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jul 2015)

marcros":ifucx2js said:


> Jonzjob":ifucx2js said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I don't like fireworks, but the 14th July here in Carcassonne when they do what they call the burning of the Cité is fantastic. Paris is the only display bigger and last year well over 250,000 people came from all over France to see it. I know a simple and easy way to drive in and out with just a 10 minute walk from the car to the view. Been to see it several time and enjoyed the wonderful atmosphere!!
> ...


Just as well we're all different - I wouldn't bother to watch it if it were in my garden. Nor would my children.


----------



## artie (6 Jul 2015)

n0legs":1ops3mey said:


> On a more serious note, a state will ban fireworks but not ban guns :shock: The good old US of A :roll:



A gun can be used to save a life as well as take one.


----------



## n0legs (6 Jul 2015)

artie":1h8ciayh said:


> n0legs":1h8ciayh said:
> 
> 
> > On a more serious note, a state will ban fireworks but not ban guns :shock: The good old US of A :roll:
> ...



Very true =D> 
But in the States they're ending up in the wrong hands a bit too often.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jul 2015)

n0legs":ixnlw6z3 said:


> artie":ixnlw6z3 said:
> 
> 
> > n0legs":ixnlw6z3 said:
> ...


As are fireworks, apparently.


----------



## DrPhill (6 Jul 2015)

misterfish":o842t2h6 said:


> Although an organised display can be well done and enjoyable, the down side (as a pensioner) is the cost - not just the entrance fee but the inevitable food and beverage which with kids and grandkids can soon turn expensive.


 IBM Hursley used to do a free fireworks display - contributions to charity. 
Not sure if they still do, but it was a fully professional 20 minute display.

We can see a couple of big displays a year from our decking - almost. We get to see the aerial parts (the bits I like the best) but not the terrestrial stuff. Suits me just fine.


----------



## RogerS (6 Jul 2015)

Jonzjob":3pzwc1g0 said:


> Normally I don't like fireworks, but the 14th July here in Carcassonne when they do what they call the burning of the Cité is fantastic. Paris is the only display bigger and last year well over 250,000 people came from all over France to see it. I know a simple and easy way to drive in and out with just a 10 minute walk from the car to the view. Been to see it several time and enjoyed the wonderful atmosphere!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG0SM0BsKo
> 
> It's the day after my birthday and the biggest fête in the calender. Great stuff!! No music, just the fireworks and the atmosphere!!



Quite by chance we happened to be staying inside Carcassonne when this was on. "*Spectacular*" doesn't even begin to describe it. Makes our wimpish efforts look laughable.


----------



## jimmy_s (6 Jul 2015)

I love fireworks and fire professional displays.

Some of the best fireworks are from Malta and also Japan

These countries have taken shells to an art form 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRVYagcmQnQ


----------



## AES (6 Jul 2015)

Unfortunately (IMHO) the sale of fireworks to private people is allowed here.

But if you ever get the chance, on Swiss National day (1st August) there are excellent professional displays on the Rhine at Basel, on the Lake of Zurich (Zurich), and on the Vierwaldstadtersee (Luzern). I think, but have never seen it, there is also a professional display on the Lake of Geneva (Geneva).

As 1st August normally (but by no means always) normally means fine weather, these displays are well worth seeing if you like fireworks, which I do (in professional hands).

AES


----------



## Biliphuster (7 Jul 2015)

I am surprised so many people are against the sale of fireworks to the public.

Anyone that owns a tablesaw, bandsaw, router, chainsaw, even a set of chisels owns something far more dangerous than any firework you could buy in the UK. Like anything else it comes down to using them responsibly, if you don't think you can't use them safely, don't buy them.


----------



## AES (7 Jul 2015)

@Biliphuster:

The big difference between the people that own the items you mention and those who buy fireworks is that most people owning tools use them responsibly. You will argue "Yeah, so do the majority of people who buy fireworks". To that I would reply, "Yeah, fine, but the majority of the (few) people who use tools irresponsibly injure only themselves, or at worst, one or two people around them in their own homes/workshops, etc. But the majority of the (admittedly few) people - mainly kids? - who use fireworks irresponsibly do so in the open air/public spaces, and quite often injury is caused to "innocent bystanders".

Therefore, IMHO, your argument is not valid.

AES


----------



## Sheffield Tony (7 Jul 2015)

Not sure that is true at all. I think DIY is a significant contributer to A&E attendances. And as well as injury with the tools, there are the consequences of dodgy jobs. We are no lomger trusted to do our own electrical work for example.

I would have assumed that most firework injuries are to the user; IIRC the requirements for training, and restrictions on shells/mortars that came in maybe 15 years ago was triggered by a death resulting from looking down a mortar tube to see why it hadn't gone off. At oour work display we banned sparklers because of the high rate of burns to children grabbing the wrong end.


----------



## AES (7 Jul 2015)

Maybe Sheffield Tony, maybe. But surely, even if DIY visits are the most frequent cause of visits to A&E (which I think unlikely) surely most DIY-ers injury "only" themselves?

I must agree that I'm naturally against "big brother Government" not letting us do stuff because "it's not good for you", and although I'm sure that a lot of silly people injure only themselves and not others with fireworks, I feel that there are enough "innocent bystanders" getting injured, and enough "escalation" in the power of fireworks compared to when I was a kid to make a ban on sale to the general public a good idea.

There's another problem which probably affects us here more than it does the UK (due to the time of the year/the weather) - for at least a week before 1st August, plus several days afterwards, fireworks going off at random at all times of the day and night are just a bloody nuisance. I've no objection to people buying privately and then setting them off themselves at the proper time (we do that ourselves sometimes) but the nuisance factor of fireworks being let off at random over a period of several days are a PITA.

Just my view of course.

AES


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2015)

Biliphuster said:


> I am surprised so many people are against the sale of fireworks to the public.
> 
> Anyone that owns a tablesaw, bandsaw, router, chainsaw, even a set of chisels owns something far more dangerous than any firework you could buy in the UK.
> 
> Yes. But you're not likely to hurt anyone else with them, only yourself.


----------



## dzj (7 Jul 2015)

A professional fireworks display is always nice to see.
I have ambiguous feelings regarding making it freely available to everyone.
Maybe someone has the right to buy the stuff, but I should also have the right to not have my 
eardrum damaged by a drunken adolescent.


----------



## marcros (7 Jul 2015)

whether "professional" grades of fireworks should be available to all is a different question, and I would say no to that, simply because many people do not have sufficient space for them. You would hope that it would stop people buying them, but it does not, and once the fuse is lit, 50 bangs are going off regardless, there is no stopping it. Standard fireworks are just let off one by one.


----------



## whiskywill (7 Jul 2015)

Steve Maskery":8jtstqv1 said:


> I remember a Crackerjack chasing my Dad around the yard as it went on its merry way.




You must be either very young or American. They were called Jackie Jumpers in my day.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2015)

I'm 61 - they were jumping jacks when I was a kid. I've never heard them called Jackie Jumpers.


----------



## AES (7 Jul 2015)

+1 Phil - you took the words right out of my mouth!

AES


----------



## thick_mike (7 Jul 2015)

I love explosions!

One of the reasons I love my current job (chemistry teacher) is that I get to blow things up fairly frequently. In this job, blowing something up is seen as a positive thing. In my old job (industrial chemist) not so much!


----------



## petermillard (7 Jul 2015)

phil.p":3ox0j37o said:


> I'm 61 - they were jumping jacks when I was a kid. I've never heard them called Jackie Jumpers.


They were called 'rip-raps' where I grew up (Liverpool) and I love fireworks, am proud to have taught my children how to use them responsibly!


----------



## n0legs (7 Jul 2015)

thick_mike":224c7zdr said:


> I love explosions!
> 
> One of the reasons I love my current job (*chemistry teacher*) is that I get to blow things up fairly frequently. In this job, blowing something up is seen as a positive thing. In my old job (industrial chemist) not so much!




I've got a camper van :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## treeturner123 (7 Jul 2015)

Hi

I like some organised displays, especially small local ones. BUT nothing beats having your own with the kids around and potatoes in the bonfire with hot sausages etc!

By the way, my step grandfather apparently used to let off smaller rockets from a gloved hand!! Mind you, had had been in Navy Ordinance in the second world war. 

Phil


----------



## jimmy_s (7 Jul 2015)

AES":mj35b2u9 said:


> Maybe Sheffield Tony, maybe. But surely, even if DIY visits are the most frequent cause of visits to A&E (which I think unlikely) surely most DIY-ers injury "only" themselves?
> 
> I must agree that I'm naturally against "big brother Government" not letting us do stuff because "it's not good for you", and although I'm sure that a lot of silly people injure only themselves and not others with fireworks, I feel that there are enough "innocent bystanders" getting injured, and enough "escalation" in the power of fireworks compared to when I was a kid to make a ban on sale to the general public a good idea.
> 
> ...




I think you will find that in the UK at least that fireworks that are available to the public have become less dangerous over the years rather than more. At one time you could buy aerial shells up to about 4" diameter as a member of the public - these are no longer allowed to be sold and are all Cat 4. You can no longer buy bangers - the quantity of gunpowder in these had already been cut by the uk manufacturers long before the ban - historically they were much more powerful than at the time of the ban. Jumping jacks were banned for sale to the public some time ago. The increase in availability of cakes from china is perhaps what you are thinking about. These now have to comply with maximum permissible sound levels and the NEQ is also limited for consumer grade items. Rockets also are not available in the sizes they once were - much of the headers on those sold now are infact hollow/ empty.


----------



## thick_mike (7 Jul 2015)

n0legs":3irnld2t said:


> thick_mike":3irnld2t said:
> 
> 
> > I love explosions!
> ...



Am I being groomed?

:lol:


----------



## AES (7 Jul 2015)

@jimmy-s:

OK, I stand corrected as far as UK is concerned (I haven't lived there for nigh on 40 years, and lived here for almost 25 now).

So, just for general info, the kind of fireworks the public can buy here look horrific to me (in the wrong hands that is). I've no idea how much explosive is in them, but some of the rockets are at least 3 or 4 inches in dia and on sticks about a metre or more long. They're great (I like fireworks) but as someone above already posted, the idea of them in the hands of a drunken yoof (for example), simply terrifies me. I must be getting old. When I was a kid in UK, fireworks were relatively tiddly little things.

Hence my vote for professional displays only. I guess I shouldn't have voted as a non-UK resident. Didn't mean to stir up any dissention.

Krgds
AES


----------



## n0legs (7 Jul 2015)

thick_mike":2k939yvs said:


> n0legs":2k939yvs said:
> 
> 
> > thick_mike":2k939yvs said:
> ...



Hell no, but I'll be Jesse and you could be Walt


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Jul 2015)

Good discussion, daft poll, what's the best music- country or classical? You may select one option. :roll:


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Jul 2015)

Ah yes, Jumping Jacks, that's them. Very appropriate actually, as my Dad's name was Jack and he didn't half jump.


----------



## n0legs (8 Jul 2015)

monkeybiter":2xuo7h7g said:


> Good discussion, daft poll, what's the best music- country or classical? You may select one option. :roll:



Oh you little pipper Mike :lol: 
Now you've gone and done it. Vivaldi, Bach and Strauss versus Williams, Rogers and Parton :shock: 
Tough choice, I can't do it.


----------



## bugbear (8 Jul 2015)

monkeybiter":2vu6h68p said:


> Good discussion, daft poll, what's the best music- country or classical? You may select one option. :roll:



There's a name for that....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dilemma

Typical Daily Fail headline:

Michael Jackson - Musical Genius, or Confused Fool?

BugBear


----------



## mind_the_goat (8 Jul 2015)

misterfish":33lyt1as said:


> Although an organised display can be well done and enjoyable, the down side (as a pensioner) is the cost - not just the entrance fee but the inevitable food and beverage which with kids and grandkids can soon turn expensive.
> Misterfish



I live in Purbeck, Dorset, lots of free displays in the area in the summer in Swanage and Wareham, beverages optional.


----------



## AES (8 Jul 2015)

Me three!

AES


----------



## KevM (8 Jul 2015)

monkeybiter":3g651585 said:


> Good discussion, daft poll, what's the best music- country or classical? You may select one option. :roll:



Of course, it's a rhetorical device intended to stimulate discussion around a general point, which for the most part it's done. Your contribution on the other hand??? :roll:


----------



## monkeybiter (9 Jul 2015)

Well if you're happy to categorise it that way then I'm sure that's fine, but a provocative phrase as the subject could have invited just the same interesting discussion without deliberately framing a complex subject as an essentially polarised issue, unless of course you were after some over-the-top reactionary posts.

Around the general point; my opinion is that fireworks of limited power should be available to all healthy adults, over a certain potency they should be controlled only by licensed individuals.

OK?


----------



## rafezetter (10 Jul 2015)

phil.p":39cvar9t said:


> He deserves a "Darwin" award.



I'd like to try to keep it respectful but the above could not bet better put - I think the ability to buy fireworks should be available to all, and those too stupid to realise they have a bomb in their hands deserve what they get. If they are attending a private function and doubts regarding safety precautions arise and they don't leave or go indoors, then same thing.

I'm also still mindful of the horrific crash that took place a few years back on the motorway because of a "supervised display" that costs the lives of people not even attending, so the whole poll tbh is pretty moot.


----------



## jimmy_s (10 Jul 2015)

rafezetter":1qb5wnns said:


> phil.p":1qb5wnns said:
> 
> 
> > He deserves a "Darwin" award.
> ...



Not true - the display operator was cleared of all charges. The main cause was attributed to dense fog, but as so often happens some people try to pin the blame on the display operators in the hope of getting an insurance claim.

I recall one operator who at the end of a display had someone come up with a rocket which they claimed had landed in their baby's pram kicking up a stink. The operator got their details and reported them to the police: No UK professional display operators would chance firing rockets as they are too dangerous.


----------



## bugbear (10 Jul 2015)

rafezetter":vj7izsyz said:


> phil.p":vj7izsyz said:
> 
> 
> > He deserves a "Darwin" award.
> ...



That doesn't address the all too possible case of an silly person harming others.

Consider the analogy of driving around on bald tyres.

BugBear


----------



## blackrodd (10 Jul 2015)

rafezetter":1n2hikzm said:


> phil.p":1n2hikzm said:
> 
> 
> > He deserves a "Darwin" award.
> ...




Not so, according to this Coroners Report, April 2014, Makes interesting reading,---

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-27067020

Regards Rodders


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Jul 2015)

phil.p":37j3xgde said:


> He deserves a "Darwin" award.



=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Jul 2015)

bugbear":40nifwbx said:


> rafezetter":40nifwbx said:
> 
> 
> > phil.p":40nifwbx said:
> ...



A fair analogy, although on a sound, dry surface, a bald tyre has more surface area in contact with the road, and consequently more grip, than a 'treaded' tyre. Treads are really a compromise, to enable one tyre-type to be used on public roads, in varying weather conditions.


----------



## AES (15 Jul 2015)

Purely coincidence - someone sent me this. It was new to me, hope those that like fireworks displays will enjoy:

This Hunan Province town is where fireworks were invented and the show has never been equalled in the West. Less than 2 minutes in length but with shapes that you've never seen before. 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/_LpMB1OZ53 ... autoplay=1

(You may have to cut and paste it into Youtube direct - it doesn't always seem to work automatically here, I don't know why).

AES


----------



## jimmy_s (16 Jul 2015)

I think you will find that's been created with a simulation package. Many of the larger displays are designed on these and synced to music etc.

Most of those simulations are of Japanese shells such as the ghost shells you see where the stars that make up the shellburst seem to move across the sphere.


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Jul 2015)

Here's a bit of theoretic science folks! This is my theory on firework patterns. 

I know some effects are achieved through placement of the various explosives in the rocket, but it has always been 'theory' as to why the stars form a ball, regardless of the observer's position in relation to the explosion. 

When we see a firework explode into a ball of 'stars', we are just seeing an optical illusion, due to perspective. Just as you do with meteorites (Shooing stars). With a firework display, there was, until quite recently, no explanation as to why we see what we see, wherever we are standing. In the case of a meteorite shower the effect is very similar. One lone meteorite seems to angle across the sky, but in fact it is coming towards you. When a number of them hit the atmosphere, all originating from the same area, you see the perspective effect, and they appear to radiate towards you. The same goes for a rocket explosion. When the rocket explodes the sparks are sent in all directions from the point of the explosion, and travel in straight, parallel lines. So, from wherever you happen to be, as you look up, they appear to come towards you, and the perspective effect comes into play. You see them radiating outwards, into a 'ball' of stars. 

If you doubt what I say, no problem. It's only my theory. But watching a display, as an explosion dies, the 'stars' seem to slow down; as they must do, and arc to the ground. That's when you can see what caused the illusion of a ball. In reality the 'stars' are moving away in all directions, from the point of explosion. As they slow down, and fade, you can see the effect for what it is. A trick of the light on the eye. 

Okay folks, back to woodworking. :lol:


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (16 Jul 2015)

rafezetter":mxq085mx said:


> I'd like to try to keep it respectful but the above could not bet better put - I think the ability to buy fireworks should be available to all, and those too stupid to realise they have a bomb in their hands deserve what they get.



To say that someone _deserves_ to be maimed or killed and their families left bereaved simply because they don't appreciate the dangers of a firework seems disproportionate to me.


----------



## jimmy_s (16 Jul 2015)

Not all shells burst in a sphere, traditional Italian shells are made as cannisters and are often assembled end on end in multiple breaks as are many of the Maltese shells. The advantage of these is that each break can consist of further shells or inserts as is the case with this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuOY71oPIlg 


Spherical shaped shells seem to originate from China and Japan. The spherical shells are often bulk filled up to about 4" diameter, by that I mean the burst charge and stars are just jumbled together. These do not burst truly spherical but due to the confinement or power of the burst charge used they offer a fair approximation of a sphere. On larger shells the stars are normally individually placed around the periphery of the shell casing and the burst charge maintained in the centre by tissue otherwise they will not break in a sphere. Some of the larger shells will have multiple "petals" or layers of stars with a central burst charge.


----------



## Racers (16 Jul 2015)

When I was in America Disney had ones that did smiley faces.

Pete


----------



## jimmy_s (16 Jul 2015)

Racers":389sn199 said:


> When I was in America Disney had ones that did smiley faces.
> 
> Pete




Yes - they lay the stars out in the pattern they want - normally weakly glued to a bit of cardboard most of the filling in those shells are inert using corn husks or rice hulls to fill the space. The shell bursts following the shape laid out with the stars furthest from the centre travelling further. Normally they fire quite a few at once as you can't guarantee the orientation they will break.


----------



## Racers (16 Jul 2015)

I thought as much, some where upside down etc.

Pete


----------



## woodpig (16 Jul 2015)

One point not mentioned which we've noticed on TV when London's seen the new year in with fireworks is the pollution. The amount of smoke seen wafting over the crowd would have given my Wife an asthma attack if she'd been there!


----------



## jimmy_s (16 Jul 2015)

Actual pollution levels from fireworks are low - plenty of tests carried out on increases of nitrate levels and perchlorate levels in the states particularity. If you are referring to smoke levels the extent of smoke depends a lot on the material being used. Ariel stuff does not normally produce much low level smoke - only the smoke from black powder lift charge from mortars. Mortars are unlikely to be any closer than 100m to the public however for a 4" mortar.

Smoke from other fireworks can be quite high but it depends on the compositions - ammonium perchlorate compositions tend to produce very little smoke but may not be available to the company firing the display. I think Kimbolton Fireworks used to do that display but in the last few years another company may have fired it. 

If compositions based around the use of ammonium perchlorate are used as opposed to nitrate based oxidisers smoke production can be minimised. Kimbolton as manufacturers could allow for this and manufacture product suited whereas those using stuff from china may not be able to.


----------



## jimmy_s (20 Jul 2015)

As much as I like fireworks - I can understand how they get banned in some places - some people do the most ridiculous things with them. How this guy ever thought his sphincter was ever going to let go of the stick once the thing developed full thrust is beyond me.

You have all probably seen this before:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB51ooHaq74


----------



## AES (20 Jul 2015)

Personally, I hadn't seen that before Jimmy, though it's pretty similar to things I've heard of before, and one "silly boy" I witnessed once. As said, when I voted in favour of a ban, I don't mind do much if "people" are silly enough to injure only themselves, but one hears of others - "innocent bystanders" - getting injured as well.

Also as previously posted, I'm not at all up to speed with what's available on open sale to the public in UK these days, but our big day for fireworks, 1st August, is still 10 days away as I write, and already more and more fireworks - big bangs some of 'em - are now being heard every day/evening. It will only increase as we get nearer "the" day - and this despite the fact that officially, fireworks are only on sale from 28th July onwards, and only to the over 16s.

I sound like and miserable old git I know, but overall it does seem to me that here anyway, the only way to ensure a reasonably peaceful and safe summer evening is to ban open sales altogether, despite the fact that it's no doubt just a minority of firework buyers who act daft with them.

My take FWIW.

AES


----------

